# IPad/Tablet Ergonomics



## Nate Johnson (Jul 1, 2021)

Curious how you folks position your iPads/tablets for StaffPad writing sessions?

Seems like an awkward one-handed affair if holding it in the air in front of you…or are you staring down at it on a desk? I’m sure there must be some kind of kickstand option as well..


----------



## Montisquirrel (Jul 1, 2021)

The Surface Pro has a very nice and strong inbuild kickstand, which I use when sitting at a desk.
When sitting on my couch I just hold it with my legs and when I am writing at the piano the tablet just sits on the piano music-stand. I also have a music-stand next to my desk where I sometimes write while standing (good for my back).


----------



## Traz (Jul 1, 2021)

I use staffpad on my ipad the same way I write music with paper and a pencil. I lay it flat on the desk and stare down at it.


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 7, 2021)

I use an XP-PEN AC18 stand. It's not cheap but sturdy and can be tilted at just about any angle. It reduces strain on the neck muscles.


----------



## mopsiflopsi (Jul 7, 2021)

Using an iPad protector case that has a built-in stand. It’s height/angle adjustable too so I can position it pretty much any way I want to get comfortable.


----------



## Jacob Moss (Jul 13, 2021)

If at some point you do want a larger I'm using the 27" Dell Canvas, so it's really a full size display for me.. I love it, couldn't recommend enough--of course any "windows ink" compatible display should work if you're on Windows


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 25, 2021)

I'm sure this is atypical, but I tend to take my 12.9" iPad, put it in my lap and sit in a wooden padded rocking chair. This way if I lean back slightly the iPad is angled with the top slightly higher than the bottom. I find this comfortable for entering notation. Also, since I usually work from paper notes of one sort or another, I can slip them into the case behind the iPad so that they're sticking out maybe six to eight inches, and read off of them.


----------



## jadi (Aug 25, 2021)

I would love using also a bigger screen, say 27" or greater. Hope that one day (soon) this will come to the apple world. Nieuw M1X iMac with touch screen 🤪


----------

